# PTAP 2012-2013!



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey everyone!

The admission deadline is out for PTAP: August 31st, 2012.

Here's where you'll find all the info you need for the PTAP Programee:
Admission Notice for the Academic Session 2012-2013

For Self-Finance Seats, the date is out as well:20th August 2012 for Engineering/Pharmacy and 20th September 2012 for BDS/MBBS.

Here's where you'll find the application form and the advertisement which was given:

Admission of Foreign Students Under SFS

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

This deserves a bump!


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Question*

Hi,

So, I am reading about the documents that you need to attach with your PTAP application and I am a bit confused.

It says: "Candidates ...must submit their complete applications on the prescribed application form *(in triplicate)*... along with the duly attested copies." 

So, do I need to have three copies of the application form and only one copy of my passport (as a proof of my foreign nationality), one copy of my transcript and other documents that they asked for?
Or, do I need three copies of everything?

I would really appreciate it if someone replied back ASAP! 
Thank you


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

jito234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, I am reading about the documents that you need to attach with your PTAP application and I am a bit confused.
> 
> ...


You'll need to submit three copies of everything. It's silly and inefficient, but that's the way it goes!


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Question*

I have another question about the PTAP form. On p. 3 of the form, it says:

*NOMINATING AUTHORITY.*
Signature of Authorized Officer??????????..
Name?????????????????????..
Official Seal???????????????????

Do we have to fill this out or is this for the PTAP people to fill out?


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Could you specify which form you are talking about? I can't find that section in the links posted in the OP. 
It sounds like something PTAP might need to fill out.


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh never mind. I was looking at something else.


----------



## nehaaa (Jul 20, 2012)

would i still be able to apply through PTAP even though i haavent completed SAT II as of noww


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

nehaaa said:


> would i still be able to apply through PTAP even though i haavent completed SAT II as of noww


You should probably double check but, I believe you need to have them done and sent with your application.


----------



## nehaaa (Jul 20, 2012)

and how do i get SAT II donee?? like from whereee?? im a high school graduate in canadaa..


----------



## nehaaa (Jul 20, 2012)

should i call them?


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

The SAT won't be administered until October. Check out collegeboard.com for more info on the SAT.


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

Quick question: You guys know how you have to send in three copies of everything with the PTAP application form, well I was wondering if I need to send in three sealed copies of my transcript? Can I just send in one sealed copy and photocopy the two others? Or, should I just send in three photocopies?

I am just asking because I am applying through HEC too and the amount of copies I need of my transcripts is adding up to a ridiculous number.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, the whole thing is pretty ridiculous. I would suggest you send three official transcripts. If that is too much of a problem you could make copies of the original and have them attested or notarized. That may work as well. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh ok, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, I have another question (yet again!). Anyways, I was wondering if anyone knew how the PTAP merit list is created? Is it based purely on the IBCC equivalence scores or do they also take your SAT II scores into account?

Thanks


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

They just use IBBC equivalence scores.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi. I am a U.S. citizen and i was interested in applying to PTAP until i heard that my parents also have to be foreign citizens (which they're not). is this requirement true?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, One of your parent should be foreign national. It is true for both Self Finance under HEC and PTAP.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

no that's not true for self-finance under HEC. where did you hear that from?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I applied for both hec and ptap last year and it was true for both but you are right this year for sf under hec only student needs to be foreign national. For ptap student and a parent both needs to be foreign national.

Interestingly for sfs under jec the Merit for Pak Origin students will be determined as per following formula:

Intermediate/equivalent. -60% weightage
Entry Test/SAT-II. - 40% weightage

Last year they only used intermediate marks.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

saeedanjum said:


> I applied for both hec and ptap last year and it was true for both but you are right this year for sf under hec only student needs to be foreign national. For ptap student and a parent both needs to be foreign national.
> 
> Interestingly for sfs under jec the Merit for Pak Origin students will be determined as per following formula:
> 
> ...


So Saeed did you get accepted somewhere through SFS? What was your score for fsc?


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey,
I was wondering if the people who applied through PTAP this year(for 2012-2013 session) can share their marks. I am going paranoid and EAD takes forever to put up a merit list so I just wanted an idea of how my marks match up to other people's.

I got 845/1100 from IBCC and my SAT marks were around 650-700ish. 
I would really appreciate if you guys could share your marks too.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

jito234 said:


> Hey,
> I was wondering if the people who applied through PTAP this year(for 2012-2013 session) can share their marks. I am going paranoid and EAD takes forever to put up a merit list so I just wanted an idea of how my marks match up to other people's.
> 
> I got 845/1100 from IBCC and my SAT marks were around 650-700ish.
> I would really appreciate if you guys could share your marks too.


Hey did you apply on self-finance as well? What was your top pick?


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I did apply on self-finance, as well. My top pick was King Edward, I think. It was one of the Lahore universities. What about you?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

My top pick was allama Iqbal and second pick was king Edward. Good luck to us both


----------



## qamer 1 (Sep 25, 2012)

*help*

I live in Pakistan and have a foreign nationality but my parents dont have it...Can i get admission under PTAP?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

qamer 1 said:


> I live in Pakistan and have a foreign nationality but my parents dont have it...Can i get admission under PTAP?


Exact same reason why I couldn't apply to PTAP. Have you applied to the self-finance scheme?


----------



## qamer 1 (Sep 25, 2012)

no its expensive....my brother and uncle has foreign nationality i mean is there anyyy other way by which i could apply to PTAP :?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

qamer 1 said:


> no its expensive....my brother and uncle has foreign nationality i mean is there anyyy other way by which i could apply to PTAP :?


vi) Foreign Students Seats:
*a) Under Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP):*
*1. Foreign students and students of Pakistani-origin can apply against these seats if:*
*i. The applicant and his/her parents hold a permanent foreign nationality (dual nationality for Pakistani-origin applicants).In case of students from friendly countries, parents’ nationality evidence is not required.*
ii. The applicant has physically studied and passed HSSC/12th grade examination from outside Pakistan during his/her stay abroad, having a certificate from the institution last attended.
iii. The applicant has scored minimum of 60% marks in HSSC/ 12th grade examination.
iv. The applicant has either appeared in the Entrance Test of the University of Health Sciences Lahore OR passed SAT-II examination with a minimum score of 550 in each subject i.e., Biology, Chemistry and Physics/Mathematics OR passed American MCAT with minimum aggregate score of 24. The validity period of SAT II/MCAT scores shall be two years for the purpose of admission.
v. The applicant has valid TOEFL or IELTS with a score of 500 or 5.5 respectively in case he/she has obtained his/her required qualifications from those institutions where the medium of instruction for these qualifications is not English (An alternate to TOEFL and IELTS is a certification by NUML Islamabad after one year English language course).
2. The applicants seeking admission to medical/dental institutions of the Punjab under this category should submit their applications through their own governments/embassies to the Government of Pakistan (Economic Affairs Division, Islamabad) which will make necessary selection and allocation on the basis of Merit/Choice/ Availability.
3. The nominations against these seats, shall be communicated to the Health Department, Government of the Punjab, and Chairman Admission Board, by Economic Affairs Division, Islamabad, for onwards transmission to the concerned institutions. The cut-off date for receipt of nominations in Health Department is 30th November, 2012.
4. Applications submitted directly to the Chairman Admission Board or to the Government of the Punjab, shall not be entertained.
5. For further information:
Mr.Saleem Ahmad Khan
Section Officer(PTAP/CP/FS)
Tele: +92-51- 9201868
Economic Affairs Division,
Room No.505, Block “C”,
Pakistan Secretariat, Islamabad.
Fax: +92-51-9211822, Website: Ministry of Economic Affairs and Statistics


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm from America. Is America considered a friendly country these days? Lol
what country are you from?


----------



## medsoc (Jul 17, 2012)

Please post the link to the information about students whose parents are not foreign nationals.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

medsoc said:


> Please post the link to the information about students whose parents are not foreign nationals.


http://uhs.edu.pk/mcat/RulesMBBS-BDS2012.pdf


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

jito234 said:


> Hey,
> I was wondering if the people who applied through PTAP this year(for 2012-2013 session) can share their marks. I am going paranoid and EAD takes forever to put up a merit list so I just wanted an idea of how my marks match up to other people's.
> 
> I got 845/1100 from IBCC and my SAT marks were around 650-700ish.
> I would really appreciate if you guys could share your marks too.


hey I'm from America too  ..my IBCC marks were 920/1100, and my SAT II's were in the same range as yours. My sister, who is also applying with me, got something in the 700's for her IBCC marks. We're a little worried for her so we are applying in private schools as well.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

isparkaling said:


> hey I'm from America too  ..my IBCC marks were 920/1100, and my SAT II's were in the same range as yours. My sister, who is also applying with me, got something in the 700's for her IBCC marks. We're a little worried for her so we are applying in private schools as well.


Do you think I have a chance for PTAP with an fsc equivalence of 797 and sat II combined score of 1990? (660 bio, 660 chem, 670 physics)


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Can anybody tell me the fee structure for students applying under PTAP ?
And those who have filled the PTAP application form can you please tell me that, is personal history and physical examination portion necessary to fill ? Plus these two portions we ourself have to fill ?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

The fee structure I believe is about 500 dollars a year lo

also I called EAD and America is not on their list of "friendly" countries. So if you're American like me, your parents will have to be foreign nationals.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> The fee structure I believe is about 500 dollars a year lo
> 
> also I called EAD and America is not on their list of "friendly" countries. So if you're American like me, your parents will have to be foreign nationals.



Are you sure about this fee ? Can you send me some link referring to the fee or something ?
I Am a dual nationalist, paki+french so do my dad.
And what is the selection criteria for PTAP ?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Economic Affairs Division - Government of Pakistan
This is all I have lol


----------



## medsoc (Jul 17, 2012)

How do I submit my SAT scores to Economics Affairs Division for PTAP? 
Please reply asap.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

medsoc said:


> How do I submit my SAT scores to Economics Affairs Division for PTAP?
> Please reply asap.


Print the Score, attest it and then attach it.
Can you tell what does triplicate means ?
And how did you fill the personal and physical examination portion on the form ?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm an Australian national and so is my mum.

However,I have lived all my life in Pakistan and passed my O Levels and A Levels from here as well.

Any chance I am eligible for admission into BDS via PTAP?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> I'm an Australian national and so is my mum.
> 
> However,I have lived all my life in Pakistan and passed my O Levels and A Levels from here as well.
> 
> Any chance I am eligible for admission into BDS via PTAP?


No. You would need to have done your A levels from abroad to qualify for PTAP seats.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

SAMREEN said:


> No. You would need to have done your A levels from abroad to qualify for PTAP seats.


clear your message storage.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> I'm an Australian national and so is my mum.
> 
> However,I have lived all my life in Pakistan and passed my O Levels and A Levels from here as well.
> 
> Any chance I am eligible for admission into BDS via PTAP?


Yes you can apply.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Yes you can apply.


But it says you must have done your Secondary education, physically from abroad. I assume she/he hasn't :/


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

For the PTAP, can I get it confirmed whether or not there is any formula for calculating the marks or do they just use the IBCC equivalence. And I don't understand how people are getting such high marks in their equivalence because I had a 94% average and my equivalence is only 799. However, my SAT score is 2260/2400 so it gives me a good chance if they combine the result. Please respond early.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> But it says you must have done your Secondary education, physically from abroad. I assume she/he hasn't :/


I guess they won't consider this thing seriously. Candidate must be eligible to apply. At Least A Levels is a foreign qualification, It doesn't matter from where you have done it, i guess :/


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> For the PTAP, can I get it confirmed whether or not there is any formula for calculating the marks or do they just use the IBCC equivalence. And I don't understand how people are getting such high marks in their equivalence because I had a 94% average and my equivalence is only 799. However, my SAT score is 2260/2400 so it gives me a good chance if they combine the result. Please respond early.


I emailed them to ask their selection criteria and this is the portion of the email i am going to share.

After checking your docements if
found that you are elegible then your merit will be prepared on the basis
of marks alloted by IBCC in equivelence certificate. Further more there is
also a condition of SAT-II/Entry test that must be provided to enter in
the merit list.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

And lastly did you guess submitted the form in person or you sent it via courier service.
Is it okay if you tcs the form ?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> I guess they won't consider this thing seriously. Candidate must be eligible to apply. At Least A Levels is a foreign qualification, It doesn't matter from where you have done it, i guess :/


Trust me it does matter. So much misinformation. Please do not misguide people. Call Mr. Saleem yourself and find out if you don't believe me  That is a necessary condition to have done your higher secondary from abroad


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> I emailed them to ask their selection criteria and this is the portion of the email i am going to share.
> 
> After checking your docements if
> found that you are elegible then your merit will be prepared on the basis
> ...


Yes the SAT ll is not used to form the aggregate. It is used only as a requirement, proof that you have attained above 550 in all three science areas and only used when two candidates have the same ibcc equivalence. Hope this helps.  Call to confirm.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> And lastly did you guess submitted the form in person or you sent it via courier service.
> Is it okay if you tcs the form ?


 Either way just make sure it gets to the location before the 16th. A day before would be safer. I would recommend you go give it there in person. However, if they can TCS it within a day then that isn't a bad option either. Good luck


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Triplicate means three copies  with everything attested and attatched to each application form separately.


----------

